# Aux Cable from Computer Speakers to iHome?



## somuchbass12

I have Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 computer speakers (http://yfrog.com/iz1254457748j). They have the normal cable that u plug into the laptop headphone input so that they can work. Now I also have an iHome right next to them and I was thinking about connecting the ihome to the speakers for extra sound. The right speaker has a headphone input and an AUX input. I was thinking of getting an AUX cable and connecting the speakers to the ihome line in (or out)? So the setup is

Laptop --> comp speakers --> ihome. And the music is controlled from the laptop. My question is if the altec lansing speakers will still paly after they are connected with an aux cable to the ihome. Thanks


----------



## somuchbass12

actually new idea.  an AUX on the speaker is an input right.  So if i just connect the normal cable for the speakers into the line in on the ihome, and then connect the headphone output on the comp to the AUX input on the  speaker with an AUX cable.  will that work?


----------

